# WTT Mud Motor Prop



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a lightly used Tiger mud motor prop. Its 8X4, I would like to trade for a 7X4 prop, any brand. I just built a 6.5 horse longtail and the 8x4 prop bogs it down.


----------

